# Recurve Dreaming



## bbb6765 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm wondering how many of you have switched from longbow to recurve?  I have been shooting a longbow for about 7-8 years (Mohawk) but still struggle with accuracy at times. However, every time I have ever shot someone's recurve, I am amazed at how accurate my shots are. Also, I am undecided on the more traditional recurves as compared to ones with ILF system. I would be using the bow for hunting. Thanks.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 31, 2016)

In my opinion, it's a Personal preference, there are some real killers on this forum (we all know who they are) that are deadly with both, sounds like your style matches up better with a recurve.  Bear makes a great affordable Grizzly, I read an article one time it was quoted as, "the working man's bow". At the time it was like $329 but now they are $370s, still well made.  But you could probably get an older model for half that cost.  Good luck w your recurve, please post a picture when you get it.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 31, 2016)

Are you sure your arrows are tuned properly?  I believe it is commonly thought that longbows are more forgiving than recurves, so it is a little surprising that you shoot a recurve better than your longbow.  Is it possible the recurves you shot were lighter weight than your longbow which would indicate that you may need a lighter weight bow.

I personally think a bowhunter should own one of each .  Some own several longbows and several recurves.  Try before you buy to make sure you get one that you can shoot well.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mass weight and a bit more consistent grip usually make a recurve more accurate for a lot of  folks. Me included.  I really like the ilf system myself. Really like how cheap you can get new limbs as well for an ilf bow. Lancaster Archery has some great deals sometimes. I bought a set for 89 bucks once.RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 31, 2016)

Agree with RC on that as far as the ILF limbs are concerned.  Also agree with the mass weight and the grip positioning(high wrist) being a factor.  Probably a former compound shooter like a lot of fellas, me included.  But I do own both and like it that way....


----------



## Dennis (Sep 1, 2016)

I have been a longbow shooter for 25 years but now I shoot a recurve about half the time if not more. They do grow on you and yes the ILF thing does have a lot of options and possibilities


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been shooting both the longbow and recurve since last August. I was hunting with 'Spirit' and 3D-ing with my Tech ll. Now that I had to give 'Spirit' to Martin.  I am gearing up to shoot the tech ll with 50# recurve limbs for hunting season. I still will take one of my longbows out and shoot it every now and then. They pout when you leave them in the room a long time without use.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 1, 2016)

I like hunting with a RC. I can get a more compact bow, lighter draw, and still keep plenty of zip in the arrow.

Set up for this year; TitanII Riser, Samick Extreme Mediums, set up at 44#'s.

I like a sticky, red arrow.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 1, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> I like hunting with a RC. I can get a more compact bow, lighter draw, and still keep plenty of zip in the arrow.
> 
> Set up for this year; TitanII Riser, Samick Extreme Mediums, set up at 44#'s.
> 
> I like a sticky, red arrow.





That thing is amazingly efficient for its draw weight. We were goofing around at the Evans farm and decided to flight shoot in their big field. He shot that bow and I shot my longbow, which was 12 pounds heavier. The arrows were side by side. It was an eye opener for me about those ILF rigs.


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 1, 2016)

Clipper, my arrows are tuned about as good as I can get them. Maybe the weight of the riser does make a difference with my shooting.  

I too am very interested in the ILF bows. I have been on Lancaster's site many times this week. They must be popular, a lot of the limbs are on back order.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 1, 2016)

Look at alternative services for limbs much cheaper even with the shipping it just takes a couple of weeks to get them


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

bbb6765 said:


> I'm wondering how many of you have switched from longbow to recurve?  I have been shooting a longbow for about 7-8 years (Mohawk) but still struggle with accuracy at times. However, every time I have ever shot someone's recurve, I am amazed at how accurate my shots are. Also, I am undecided on the more traditional recurves as compared to ones with ILF system. I would be using the bow for hunting. Thanks.



Might just be my bad shoulder, but I've found that when I use more of a compound / draw back release form instead of a static release like I use with my recurves my long bow it is more accurate.


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> I like hunting with a RC. I can get a more compact bow, lighter draw, and still keep plenty of zip in the arrow.
> 
> Set up for this year; TitanII Riser, Samick Extreme Mediums, set up at 44#'s.
> 
> I like a sticky, red arrow.



I like the idea of having a more compact bow for hunting. Is that set up with the 17 inch riser?


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 2, 2016)

bbb6765 said:


> I like the idea of having a more compact bow for hunting. Is that set up with the 17 inch riser?



Yep, 17", making a 60" bow with Medium Limbs.
One main thing with an ILF set up is to match your draw length to the length of the limbs.
If the limbs are too long, and your draw is too short, you will not be getting the full power from the limbs.
If your draw it too long, and your limbs too short, the limbs will begin to stack at the end of the cycle.
A good rule of thumb:
Short Limbs: up to a 27" draw
Medium Limbs: 27" to 29" draw
Long Limbs: up to 31" with no problem
XL Limbs: Gorilla arms

The limbs are not label as such, (Short, medium and Long).
Most of the true ILF limbs are labeled by what length bow the limbs will make on a 25" riser.
Short: make a 66" bow
Mediums: make a 68" bow
Longs: make a 70" bow
all on a 25" riser
Knowing this allows you to buy limbs from many different places, and know what your are getting.
Lancaster is one good place, but Alt Services in England has many more, and the prices are about 1/2 to 2/3 rd's of LC.
Fleabay can be a good place, as well as TradTalk and ArcheryTalk.

Once you determine the length limb that will work the best for you, then work on a Riser length. The two will determine to overall length of the bow.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 2, 2016)

Another thing about an ILF set up: you are able to tune the limbs to your style of shooting.
A well tuned bow will be pulling at the same speed, and same strength from both limb tips as the string comes back to brace.
With ILF, you can change the strength of either limb, by adjusting the tiller bolt. 
Whether you shoot 3 under, split, 2 finger, low anchor, high anchor, or some crazy combination of all, (like me), you can tune for that.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 2, 2016)

*Martin Jaguar*

A lot of great info Jeff.  I learned a lot.  Have you or any one else shot that Martin Jaguar, or the Hoyt Buffalo, Dorado, or Gamegetter.  I read that they are ILF compatible.  Is there a particular connection for the limbs to riser? Can you convert any compound riser to ILF?  Please post some pics.  Thanks.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 2, 2016)

Hoyt bows unfortunately are not IFL. I shoot a Hoyt buffalo.  Great bow. If you want a recurve go with one that is IFL compatible. Many more options available with that route.  Jeff knows his stuff with the ILf bows. He will not steer you wrong.  
Jeff


----------



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2016)

I recently got a tradtech titan II with 40 lb limbs. I have been having some issues and will hunt with 40 lbs this season. This bow shoots flatter than any bow I have used the past few years. Shooting the same arrow that I have shot out of the last 4-5 longbows I have owned. Flatter means just as efficient to me and I am truly impressed. This is with the cheap 99 buck limbs. I really want to try some carbons limbs later. The low poundage has helped my shooting a lot. We all know hitting them good is better than missing them fast. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 2, 2016)

trad bow said:


> Hoyt bows unfortunately are not IFL. I shoot a Hoyt buffalo.  Great bow. If you want a recurve go with one that is IFL compatible. Many more options available with that route.  Jeff knows his stuff with the ILf bows. He will not steer you wrong.
> Jeff



Hoyt Gamemasters and Dorados can utilize ILF limbs, with a bushing change. They can also be machined to accept ILF limbs straight up.


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the info.  Jeff, I think you just sold me on ILF!


----------



## RH Clark (Sep 5, 2016)

I've been shooting ILF for years, ever since 3 rivers sold the first Dalla. You had to switch bushings with that one. I wouldn't fool with switching bushings today.

I recommend the Trad Tech Titan II aluminum 17" riser. I wouldn't pay for the Trad tech limbs though. Just buy target limbs and either paint them or put limb skins on them. That way you can either go high tech carbon,synthetic or just plain glass maple limbs at a much better price because it doesn't have the Trad Tech logo.

I shoot everything from selfbows to Italian Barebow ILF 25" target bows. For a purely hunting bow the 17" ILF is hard to beat. For me traditional is more about the challenges of shooting without let off, mechanical release and sights than about what my bow is made of. I think it's funny that the purest will only hunt with a longbow made from at least 5 layers of high tech materials held together with glue shooting a string made of space age fibers, but he will scoff at a metal riser.


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 5, 2016)

RH Clark said:


> I've been shooting ILF for years, ever since 3 rivers sold the first Dalla. You had to switch bushings with that one. I wouldn't fool with switching bushings today.
> 
> I recommend the Trad Tech Titan II aluminum 17" riser. I wouldn't pay for the Trad tech limbs though. Just buy target limbs and either paint them or put limb skins on them. That way you can either go high tech carbon,synthetic or just plain glass maple limbs at a much better price because it doesn't have the Trad Tech logo.
> 
> I shoot everything from selfbows to Italian Barebow ILF 25" target bows. For a purely hunting bow the 17" ILF is hard to beat. For me traditional is more about the challenges of shooting without let off, mechanical release and sights than about what my bow is made of. I think it's funny that the purest will only hunt with a longbow made from at least 5 layers of high tech materials held together with glue shooting a string made of space age fibers, but he will scoff at a metal riser.



I feel the same way. I have glass longbows, self bows, bows backed with bamboo etc...but no recurves in my collection. And a compound that I haven't picked up in over  decade.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2016)

RH Clark makes a good point about the limbs. 
Any target limbs made with ILF spacing will fit onto an ILF riser.

A quick tutorial on the weight ratings of target limbs.
Just as the length of the limbs is referenced on a 25" long riser, so is the poundage.
ON a target ILF limb is the weight is rated a 38#, that means 38# at a 28" draw on a 25" riser.
As the riser is shortened, the poundage of the limbs increases.
That increase is roughly 1# per inch.
So, let's say you were wanting a 60" bow, somewhere around 44# at 28" of draw.
Medium limbs on a 17" riser will hit the length
Limbs rated at 36# on a 25" riser will give you 44#.
25" - 17" =8 ; 36# plus 8 =44#
Easy stuff!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2016)

I once, (successfully), helped a young man with a 33" draw get a bow he could shoot.
He wanted to keep the weight under 45#.
I used a Blackbear Compound riser from the 90's, and made plates to adapt the ILF bushings to fit the riser.
The riser was 21" long when done, and the limb pocket angle 17 degrees, which is just about the industry standard.
I used a set of Long Limbs rated at 32#.
The length of the riser equated to a gain of 4# (1# per inch)
The additional draw length over 28" equated to a gain of 10# (2# per inch).
The overall length of the bow was 66". I put the bow on the scale and it hit over 45#, so I backed out the tiller bolts about 2 1/2 turns to bring the weight to right around 45#.
The bow shot really good for him.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Sep 6, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> I once, (successfully), helped a young man with a 33" draw get a bow he could shoot.
> He wanted to keep the weight under 45#.
> I used a Blackbear Compound riser from the 90's, and made plates to adapt the ILF bushings to fit the riser.
> The riser was 21" long when done, and the limb pocket angle 17 degrees, which is just about the industry standard.
> ...




Will a riser from a Bear Polar II or a Bear LTD,  from the 70's, work?  Just curious because I have one of each. One is RH and the other is Left handed and I don't remember which is which.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2016)

Hunting 4 Him said:


> Will a riser from a Bear Polar II or a Bear LTD,  from the 70's, work?  Just curious because I have one of each. One is RH and the other is Left handed and I don't remember which is which.



I have no experience with either of those. The criteria is the limb pocket angle, and the amount of material is the limb pocket.
I read a good bit and cannot recall hearing of anyone converting one of those risers to accept ILF fittings.
Limb pocket angle ranging 15 to 20 degrees is workable, to me. (That is measure from a  vertical line through the riser.)


----------



## robert carter (Sep 6, 2016)

There is a TT titan II with carbon limbs for sale on the Leatherwall. A heck of a good deal.RC


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Sep 7, 2016)

robert carter said:


> There is a TT titan II with carbon limbs for sale on the Leatherwall. A heck of a good deal.RC



I'm not really looking to buy another bow, I was just curious as to whether or not I could make one out of what I already have.  Plus, I am in the process of building one right now under the tutorship of a well know bowyer to this site who has been out of the game for a while.  Looking forward to slinging arrows from it.


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> RH Clark makes a good point about the limbs.
> Any target limbs made with ILF spacing will fit onto an ILF riser.
> 
> A quick tutorial on the weight ratings of target limbs.
> ...



Now I understand why I see so many low poundage limbs for sale.  I had no idea that the riser length increased the poundage.  You saved me a lot of aggravation. Thanks Jeff


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 8, 2016)

I shot 40 pound limbs most of this year at 3D and a few squirrels last Fall. I have put my 50 # limbs on my Tradtech ll now since I gave the 'Spirit' longbow to Martin. This female grey squirrel found out what the 50 # limbs are all about last Saturday. So far I like the ILF setup system. I still play with my longbows but I'll probably hunt mostly with the Tradtech this Fall.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice shot placement!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 8, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Nice shot placement!



Mikey's been known to be rough on those tree rats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 8, 2016)

I like shooting them all Wes-Wallace recurve, Big Jim longbow, but "Sweetness" don't play 45lb DAS bow from three rivers very sweet shooting bow.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice shot Mike.  Perfect


----------

